# Touhou music vs. Homestuck music



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Which is better?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2010)

More like which gets the better remixes?

In which case touhou stomps


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> More like which gets the better remixes?
> 
> In which case touhou stomps



Andrew Hussie remixes his own songs. Thus official remixes > fan remixes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

I get a feeling this is gonna get moved to the music section.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I get a feeling this is gonna get moved to the music section.



No, it's a vs. battle.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No, it's a vs. battle.



"Which is better, tea or coffee?"
"That belongs to the H&L section or plaza"
"Nah man it's a vs. battle"


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Fine then. Andrew Hussie and ZUN have to take turns trying to impress  with their music. The loser is forced to dance endlessly until his heart fails and he dies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

EM, technically it's the homestuck music team that does the albums, A.H. has little involvement if any


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fine then. Andrew Hussie and ZUN have to take turns trying to impress  with their music. The loser is forced to dance endlessly until his heart fails and he dies.



The variety of remixes for Touhou is too great. Genres varying from the typical J-Pop to Classical music and Heavy Metal. There's thousands of songs so...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2010)

Touhou music for reasons people have already said


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The variety of remixes for Touhou is too great. Genres varying from the typical J-Pop to Classical music and Heavy Metal. There's thousands of songs so...



We're talking quality here, not quantity.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally, Umineko/Higarushi music >>> Touhou.

But eh, don't really care for this topic otherwise.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> We're talking quality here, not quantity.



Like I said, there's way too many to decide on. It'll take me days to search through all of them.

And judging quality is opinion based which varies from person to person and saying otherwise is merely biased opinion. And opinion holds no weight really.



> Personally, Umineko/Higarushi music >>> Touhou.
> 
> But eh, don't really care for this topic otherwise.



Well they are sound novels and they handle atmosphere well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Like I said, there's way too many to decide on. It'll take me days to search through all of them.
> 
> And judging quality is opinion based which varies from person to person and saying otherwise is merely biased opinion. And opinion holds no weight really



So you think some drunk gargling is equally good music as Mozart?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So you think some drunk gargling is equally good music as Mozart?



Biased opinion is biased. Comparing them to Mozart is absurd since he has more fame on his side. Although I like rock music more than classical so I can't get into them. It's very few and in between that any appeal to me, like Chopin (that was more b/c I was playing Eternal Sonata which had his pieces).


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

You didn't answer my question: If, as you say, all opinions are equal, then you would not think there was anything wrong with something thinking a gargling drunk guy was better music than Mozart?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You didn't answer my question: If, as you say, all opinions are equal, then you would not think there was anything wrong with something thinking a gargling drunk guy was better music than Mozart?





> And judging quality is opinion based which varies from person to person and saying otherwise is merely biased opinion.



Quick answer: There's nothing wrong to think that. It's your opinion.

You may like one thing and I might like another, you may not like what I like but I can't shove my opinion down your throat. What right do I have?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2010)

Not all opinions are equal, but not all opinions are so unequal that you can decide one is "better".

Yes, of course Mozart>Drunk Gargling, but that's a ridiculous example and you know it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Not all opinions are equal, but not all opinions are so unequal that you can decide one is "better".
> 
> Yes, of course Mozart>Drunk Gargling, but that's a ridiculous example and you know it.



I'm currently listening to all of the Homestuck albums, and I have to say it's a rather apt comparison.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm currently listening to all of the Homestuck albums, and I have to say it's a rather apt comparison.



Well I'd just have to say you're trolling, and leave it at that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

No seriously, post some music so we can make some comparisons.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No seriously, post some music so we can make some comparisons.



What style you want?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Anything. I'll post a Homestuck track to blow it out of the water.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No seriously, post some music so we can make some comparisons.



It doesn't matter what I post, you've already made your mind up that one is vastly superior to the other.

The rest of this thread is just going to be people jerking off to Homestuck, since it's an OBD staple and very few OBDers like Touhou, and I'm not getting involved with that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> It doesn't matter what I post, you've already made your mind up that one is vastly superior to the other.
> 
> The rest of this thread is just going to be people jerking off to Homestuck, since it's an OBD staple and very few OBDers like Touhou, and I'm not getting involved with that.



It's no fun if you don't even put up a fight before giving up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Anything. I'll post a Homestuck track to *blow it out of the water.*



Whatever you say.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koa8ARmYXKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9XezXqEG94[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUoVEkAt6aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Heh, kid's stuff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Heh, kid's stuff.



Out of all the songs for Homestuck, Liquid Negrocity is the only one I like. Everything else lacked it's energy entirely IMO.

Anyway

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XFOPigxc18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

I get this small feeling in the back of my mind that I'll get negged later. 

*shrugs* Whatever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpeFkOy0Akc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

Homestuck stomps


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Homestuck stomps



I'm still listening to the albums, so you can post some of the songs I might not know about.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

have you listened to Sunslammer yet? 

Nightlife is also great too


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-fmwVmSykw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'll stop here


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

I've heard Sunslammer but not Nightlife


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Quick question, how many of those are actual tracks and not fan remixes?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Quick question, how many of those are actual tracks and not fan remixes?



They're all mixes. The real versions sound more midi than anything.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Then you really shouldn't use them for comparison now should you? Any one with decent mixing capabilities can take something that's subpar at best and make it sound vastly better by remixing it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Then you really shouldn't use them for comparison now should you? Any one with decent mixing capabilities can take something that's subpar at best and make it sound vastly better by remixing it.



Actually I could since there's more variety to go by and the series is most notable for it's tracks and the amount of mixes is more than a few hundred gigs worth. Besides, Mike allowed it. 

I'll give you a few examples of the actual game tracks to give you an idea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul8UFl72KOY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csv5j92woHk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4CvoGYZtZw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are terrible.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW5Y6CluAM0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NACWZBDtN8[/YOUTUBE]



basch71 said:


> and I'm not getting involved with that.



Then why the hell are you in this thread?


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 3, 2010)

meh neither homestuck nor Touhou.


Aber Umineko


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bC-CjpMp__U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Then why the hell are you in this thread?





That was Watchman who said that not me.


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2010)

Touhou music vs Homestuck music? More like my tastes vs your tastes and obvious outcome is obvious. Touhou music is better


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Red said:


> Touhou music vs Homestuck music? More like shit taste vs good taste and obvious outcome is obvious. Homestuck music is better.



Fixed.

Also I want to know what TWF said.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also I want to know what TWF said.



Which won't matter much since the Scott Pilgrim game music is pure excellence.


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also I want to know what TWF said.


You fixed that post like a sledge hammer fixes a Souffle. 
Obviously you baka gaijin cannot appreciate the complex melodies of glorious nippon.


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Que? **


I can't find the comic of where I got that from but I assure you its a parody.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Red said:


> You fixed that post like a sledge hammer fixes a Souffle.
> Obviously you baka gaijin cannot appreciate the complex melodies of glorious nippon.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oky3jCZi2mE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Most people like this one a lot for some reason.


----------



## Rene (Sep 4, 2010)

Haven't read Homestuck nor played Touhou, but from the extracts posted here Homestuck generally sounds more appeasing to me, definitely compared with the original game music for Touhou. 

Ultimately it's just going to come down to personal opinion though.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

Liquid Negrocity

The answer is always Liquid Negrocity.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Liquid Negrocity
> 
> The answer is always Liquid Negrocity.



That or Descend.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

Red said:


> You fixed that post like a sledge hammer fixes a Souffle.


Hey  I can fix up a soufle that is better than anything you stick chompers will ever taste.

Someone that cannot appreciate Black, Descend, Liquid Negrocity, and the monument that is "How Could I Live Without you" has the musical taste of wet cardboard.



Edit: Oh my. When did I became OMGLPP?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Sep 4, 2010)

On second thoughts, a couple of the Homestuck tracks remind me of Earthbound for some reason

Earthbound >> all


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

To tell the truth, my brother goaded me into making this thread.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll grace you all with greatness and will disappear to the shadows again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExjkRK6LtE[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45uvU1ta8WE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YXzH9swXrY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnlLWITyUWc[/YOUTUBE]




*disappears*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> I'll grace you all with greatness and will disappear to the shadows again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those games are god. :33

/thread


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

And to add insult to injury because I say so. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knd4oW-RpbU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DfzxdyfRO4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmmcxF1gF78&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOb5mhNPj8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiN_TJgslaM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

You put up these things as if any of them could bet Descend


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You put up these things as if any of them could bet Descend



Maybe I should post that one just to show them the awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You put up these things as if any of them could bet Descend



Liquid Negrocity is better than Descend. But Falcom game tracks trumps them. Hell, I'll post Suikoden II tracks while I'm at it.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 4, 2010)

I like both. 

Liquid Negrocity and this (actual track, not remix) are probably my favorites from each:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6DdltbYzas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I like both.
> 
> Liquid Negrocity and this (actual track, not remix) are probably my favorites from each:



LG sounds hauntingly cool for me and the use of jazz style and pianos.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

This could have only been worse if you made it Kamen Rider vs Touhou.

That said Homestuck stomps, Liquid Negrocity and Sunslammer are my favorites.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> This could have only been worse if you made it Kamen Rider vs Touhou.



W, Kuuga, and Agito>>>>>>>Touhou


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm partial to Full Force.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Lord of the Speed is good too


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

You two mention Kamen Rider and yet neglect this gem? For shame.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG7AMBQyQAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Using Kick Hopper's theme would be like using a megaton nuke against a target that requires a hand gun: utter overkill.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

it's like comparing Ultimate Kuuga's kick to Kiva's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> Using Kick Hopper's theme would be like using a megaton nuke against a target that requires a hand gun: utter overkill.



Kick Hopper, Punch Hopper & Sasword teaming up. 

Those three had balls to fight against the guy who blitzed a Hyper Clock Upped Kabuto.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's like comparing Ultimate Kuuga's kick to Kiva's



But Kiva kicked away the moon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But Kiva kicked away the moon



non-canon bullshit


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Liquid Negrocity is better than Descend. But Falcom game tracks trumps them. Hell, I'll post Suikoden II tracks while I'm at it.



I had allready said liquid negrocity


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I had allready said liquid negrocity



I know, I'm just saying LG>>>Descend.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

LG>Descend


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Descend>LG.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

Good man got good taste.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> non-canon bullshit



My can(n)on > your opinions


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But Kiva kicked away the moon



Kiva gets his abortion wish by Kabuto dropping an asteroid of Worms into his mother's uterus.


----------



## Respite (Sep 4, 2010)

Decend > LG 
imo.

Anyways Homestuck wins


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2010)

mfw the thread does become a circle jerk.



mfw obders are closet hipsters



but hey, I went from 15087 to 15088 just by posting.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

lmao 

he mad


----------



## Es (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally see why you guys dislike red so much now


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 5, 2010)

Es said:


> I finally see why you guys dislike red so much now



Nothing he's posted in this thread is part of the reason why I dislike him.


----------



## Es (Sep 5, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Nothing he's posted in this thread is part of the reason why I dislike him.


Were they in the one where you were calling him out for Touhou wanking then?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, he's a terrible debater, and blatantly lies, wanks, and refuses to even acknowledge the concept of a no-limits fallacy (because it underpins so many of his arguments).


----------



## Fenix (Sep 5, 2010)

You kids don't know how to let go of a grudge do you


----------

